# Smoked Tomestone Pizza Gone Bad W/Qview For Erain And All Others



## ronp (Apr 4, 2009)

Me and Erain have one common love, and that is Tombstone pizza.We talked about smoking one and I finally did one.

Here is the history on Tombstone, a company that started in a small town in Wisconsin. I used to look forward to eating them in the taverns there.

http://www.fundinguniverse.com/compa...y-History.html 

It is a long but interesting read.

Anyway I decided to smoke one last night.




My favorite, the supreme.



Yum.



After defrosting and smoked for maybe 1 1/2 hours.


The crust was nice and crispy as when in the oven. I smoked it at 275' with hickory and mesquite.

I wasn't happy with it last night, and tonight Carol said what did you do to this?
I was embarrased and said I smoked it. She said this is some nasty Sh*t.

I agree and am throwing the rest away. It wasn't the pizza but the smoke. We love Tombstone, so it wasn't the pizza. I have seen others smoke pizza, but that is the last one for me.

Thumbs down here.


----------



## fire it up (Apr 4, 2009)

Hmmm....
Well it looked like it was going to be good.  Sorry to hear it was so bad you had to throw it out, that sucks.  Did you put it directly on the grates?  Maybe it was oversmoked?  My brother loves tombstone pizza and said he would love to smoke one but after reading how badly it turned out I might just avoid it.


----------



## abelman (Apr 4, 2009)

Ron,

I've found in order to do a great smoked pizza, you need two things. 

One, a pizza stone and like chicken, a high temp, 350-400 degrees and still indirect. They don't take but 30 minutes. Use a fruit wood like apple or cherry wood.


----------



## ronp (Apr 4, 2009)

It might have been oversmoked. BUT what is the right smoke. It looked great, but tasted nasty.


----------



## ronp (Apr 4, 2009)

Maybe it was the wood yours look great! I can only get to 275' but the crust was crisp.


----------



## erain (Apr 4, 2009)

we salmon fish out of the port in kenosha wi. they have an italian restaurant, Villa D'Carlo. and they have a wood fired oven with a stone and like Ableman says, cook pizzas at a high heat. whether its the wood heat, the stone, or combination. they make awesome pizzas!!! 

for a cheap frozen pizza, i still think tombstones are tops. nice try with the smoke and thks for sharing Ron!!!


----------



## bassman (Apr 4, 2009)

Ron, sorry to hear the pizza didn't work out.  Nice try though.


----------



## nomorecoop (Apr 4, 2009)

I've found the only way I liked smoked pizza is as follows.

Buy a premade crust (like Boboli).  Char it for a couple of minutes on both sides on a very hot grill.

Add sauces, cheese, pepperoni, ect (chicken fajita meat & salsa works well too).

Put in smoke at temps above 250* for about 45 minutes or until the cheese is melted.

The grilling makes an excellent crust & the smoke adds just a hint of flavor to the cheese.

I always use a mild wood like apple or maple.


----------



## bbq engineer (Apr 4, 2009)

I love wood fired pizza...In fact, Mrs. Engineer has always wanted a wood fired pizza oven (I tell her she just didn't marry well!). But I think with that, they are cooking it at high heat and not the lower temps associated with smoking. Maybe that is the difference.

It didn't look bad Ron. But sometimes, things just don't work in the smoker...for instance, I got the idea to smoke some spicy chex mix, and it was so nasty that Mrs. Engineer actually had a gag reflex! That pretty much said it all. I think it was the amount of surface area and the smoke just got away from me, but was basically inedible. One of those things that sounded better than it actually was.


----------



## kookie (Apr 4, 2009)

I have done smoked Tombstone pizzas and I have found that you want to use a lighter flavored wood like maple or cherry or apple. Also you don't need alot of smoke so you can cut back the amount of wood used and it doesn't take all that long to smoke....... Don't give up just try again.....


----------



## superdave (Apr 9, 2009)

I'm thinking about trying a Chicago style deep dish, smoked in a cast iron skillet.  Think this will work?


----------



## beer (Apr 9, 2009)

I used to smoke good old cheap Totinos pizzas at 250 for about 45 minutes to an hour. I used pecan wood most of the time and they always turned out great, especially if we cracked an egg on top before placing it in the smoker! Only drawback is that you usually have to put the pizza under a broiler for a few minutes after the smoke to cook the egg completely.


----------



## pignit (Apr 9, 2009)

ROFLAO! I swear you had me laughin out loud. I'm still laughin. Your gonna have Carol walkin around shakin her head back and forth wonderin what your gonna try on her next. 

I don't know if what I did is considered smokin a pizza but you may want to give this a try with the tombstone. 

I used the grill and my smoke box. I put apple chips in it and got it rollin. Put my pizza on the grill on low medium and cooked her till she looked done. It was awesome. Didn't take but about 45 minutes if I remember right. Had a wonderful light smoke flavor to it. k

Better luck next time. If I was closer I'd invite Carol over to eat. LOL! 
She's gonna want you to start labeling your smokes with an ingredient list.


----------



## wutang (Apr 9, 2009)

Check this out.
http://smoked-meat.com/forum/showthread.php?t=821


----------



## fishawn (Apr 9, 2009)

Give a different wood a try? I personally HATE Mesquite, maybe that is part of what's giving it that nasty taste. I threw all my Mesquite away.


----------



## smokeys my pet (Apr 10, 2009)

Never had a bad pie with temp at 250-275. Time may have been a little too long. This was a Tombstone also a while back ???????








By smokedog, shot with DSC-W7 at 2007-11-05


----------



## ronp (Apr 11, 2009)

I have another in the freezer I might try tonight. I have alder, won't use mesquite, maybe a small chunk of hickory. I'll post If I do.

Thanks for all the advice.


----------

